# TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS



## NYRABBITGTI (Feb 18, 2007)

i know i have a timing issue among other things. Just replace the timing belt, set every mark to TDC, although the distributor may have moved a bit...very little...anyway, i put the timing light on the car to find that there is no mark. My Bentley book does have a note saying that some 83-84 rabbit models dont have a 6* BTDC mark, but has an incorrect mark at 3* ATDC. To say the least, anyone ever have this problem? 
Do i need to redo my timing belt, and which mark on the 84 Rabbit GTI's is TDC...I've seen 2 distinct marks. 
i'm confused...if i set the pully mark with the arrow in the timing cover...the flywheel side should be at TDC, espesially if its lining up with a mark...RIGHT?
So then like i said...no mark for the ignition timing.


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS (NYRABBITGTI)*

Is there a problem w/ the way the car is running? As far as the distributor goes, you can turn it, that's how you adjust the ignition timing. The valve timing is another thing. Best way to check for TDC is w/ the #1 plug out, and something (wood dowel works well) in the plug hole that you can watch move when you rotate the engine. Find the point where it transitions from going up to going down.


----------



## NYRABBITGTI (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS (Mk1Racer)*

it runs, and i can move the distributor but i cant find the mark on the fly wheel to set the ignition to be perfect.. i need to pass inspection and im off by a hair in the HC readings


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS (NYRABBITGTI)*

The timing mark should be not far from the "0" mark which is TDC. It should be a thin line.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS (Esevw)*

*****************************************
************IMPORTANT********************

*****************************************

just remember that the piston reaches the top of the cylinder twice per cycle. firstly for the compression and ignition and then for the exhaust expelling.
MAKE SURE WHICH ONE IS WHICH!


----------



## rallygti22 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS (fourie_marius)*

if you set the crank at TDC w/ piston #1 up, then align the notch on the back of the cam sprocket w/ top of head, does that make sure piston #1 is on the compresion stroke?



_Modified by rallygti22 at 6:02 PM 5-30-2008_


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: TIMING HELP PLEASE...1984 RABBIT GTI 1.8L CIS (rallygti22)*

Yes. Look at your cam when you do that. Both exhaust and intake lobes for #1 should be facing out, leaving the valves closed.
On your flywheel, look for the *O* mark. It is not a 0 mark. If you have a numbered scale, the 0 will be just above the O indent. The *O* is the TDC mark. Put a little dab of white-out on it. 
The 6 BTDC mark, if you have one, will be to the left of that mark by a distance of .........It may be marked with a diamond shaped notch, or be the number "6" on the scale, if you have a scale, not all do.
The notch, which you may or may not have on your flywheel, is not the TDC mark, but the spec timing mark used for the timing light.
The notches are not always correct for the car. 
For advance only distributors, the spec timing is 6 BTDC + or- 2 degrees, if I recall, but if you have dual vacuum unit on your distributor, for retard and advance, then the timing is goes at at about 2-3 degrees ATDC.
If you do have a notch to the right of the TDC mark, that is the 2-3 ATDC degree mark, so, if you measure that to above the TDC mark, then double or triple the distance on the other side, that should put you near 6 BTDC if you don't have a number scale.



_Modified by chickenfriend at 11:59 PM 5-30-2008_


----------

